# milk in a box review.



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

This is the first "milk in a box" I have tried. I must say, it is great. It was ok, from the fridge, but it is great from the freezer. This variety is 1 percent, I wonder how good the whole milk would be. It has an Experation date of March 2015, and the box states 21 day use after opening. For 1 dollar (dollartree), this, to me is a great find.


----------



## ApexPredator (Aug 17, 2013)

Careful how old was it when you tried it my experience is after a 3 month sit in moderate conditions it turns to crap why I dont know but new lots tasted fine but 5-6 month old ones couldn't be given away. It coulda been the Brand though so best of luck. Unless your planning on freezing it all then I say go for it.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

D - 

Have you ever tried fresh food?  It's really good. You should try it sometime. 

Sorry, I just couldn't resist.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

The cookies were fresh. Freshly opened from the store. 

Just feel sorry for me, and bring extra smoked sausage to the gathering!!!


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Deebo said:


> The cookies were fresh. Freshly opened from the store.
> 
> Just feel sorry for me, and bring extra smoked sausage to the gathering!!!


You got it pal! I have some already especially marked for you


----------



## SARGE7402 (Nov 18, 2012)

Deebo said:


> This is the first "milk in a box" I have tried. I must say, it is great. It was ok, from the fridge, but it is great from the freezer. This variety is 1 percent, I wonder how good the whole milk would be. It has an Experation date of March 2015, and the box states 21 day use after opening. For 1 dollar (dollartree), this, to me is a great find.
> View attachment 5517


Back when we lived over seas my daughter was alergic to the military made milk - reconstituted with coconut oil and the local milk was not good due to TB in the local cows. This kind of milk turned up in the commissary shelves and a) it tasted great b) was only a little more expensive that what other was available and c) well we don't need a c.

That was almost 30 years ago and I can only guess that it's gotten better


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

I retired 20 years ago but aboard ship they had pamalat milk which was good chilled. Atleast it beat the powdered milk.


----------



## wallyLOZ (May 12, 2013)

Been using the boxed milk at the lake cabin for about a year now. Got tired of having to lug a cooler every weekend when we go to the lake. This is a great alternative. Keeps well in an un-airconditioned cabin. Just recognize the expiration date and the limits after you open it. Taste is OK from a glass, but is fine on cereal or any recipe.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

In the Navy we had something called UHT milk. It was radiated to last a very long time and was just OK.


----------



## vandelescrow (Nov 17, 2012)

While stationed in Germany boxed is the way the milk came. Did not have to be refrigerated (till opened) stayed good longer and I think the 1% tasted creamier then 2% from a gallon jug here in the states. I don't remember the name brand.


----------



## Go2ndAmend (Apr 5, 2013)

We had a jersey cow when I was a kid. We used to skim off about 2" of cream them drink the chilled milk. It was better than anything from a box!


----------

